# HEAT STROKE IN DOGS - Know the signs, it can kill rapidly



## Littlelab (Jul 21, 2008)

2 years ago I nearly lost my Jack due to Heat Stroke, it was a morning just like today and around the same time of yera funny enough, the 23rd July 2006 a day I wont forget, I didn't know the signs, but forum members did and thank god I posted or else he may not be here today.

His core temperature went up 2 degrees above the normal (The average temperature of a healthy dog is 101 °F or 38 °C, however, the normal temperature of a healthy dog may range from 99 °F to 102.5 °F (37.2 °C39.2 °C). If his temperature went up 1 degree more he would have gone into a coma and his organs would start shutting down, prompt action by our vet saved his life.

PLEASE KNOW THE SIGNS
IF IN DOUBT CONTACT YOUR VET IMMEDIATELY


HEAT STROKE 
Heat stroke is an emergency that requires immediate recognition and prompt treatment. Dogs do not tolerate high temperatures as well as humans. They depend upon rapid breathing to exchange warm air for cool air. Accordingly when air temperature is close to body temperature, cooling by rapid breathing is not and efficient process. Dogs with airway disease also have difficulty with excess heat. 

Common situations that predispose to overheating or heat stroke in dogs are: 

1. Being left in a car in hot weather. 

2. Being confined on concrete runs; chained without shade in hot weather. 

3. Being of a short-nosed breed, especially a Bulldog or Pug. 

4. Being muzzled while put under a dryer (this can happen in a grooming parlor). 

5. Suffering from airway disease or any condition that impairs breathing. 

Heat stroke begins with rapid, frantic, noisy breathing. The tongue and mucus membranes are bright red, the saliva is thick and tenacious and the dog frequently vomits. Its rectal temperature is high, sometimes over 106 degrees F. The cause of the problem usually is evident by the typical appearance of the dog; it can be confirmed by taking its temperature. 

If the condition is allowed to go unchecked, the dog becomes unsteady and staggers, has diarrhea that often is bloody and becomes progressively weaker. Coma and death ensue. 

Treatment: Emergency measures must begin at once. Mild cases respond to moving the dog to a cooler surrounding, such as an air-conditioned building or car. If the dog's temperature is over 104 degrees F, or if unsteady on its feet, the dog should be cooled by immersion in a tub of cold water. If this is impossible, hose your dog down with a garden hose. For a temperature over 106 degrees F, or if the dog is near collapse, give a cold water enema. A more rapid temperature drop is imperative. Cool to a rectal temperature of 103 degrees F. 

Heat stroke can be associated with swelling of the throat. This aggravates the problem. A cortisone injection by your veterinarian may be required to treat this. 

Prevention: 

1. Do not expose dogs with airway disease or impaired breathing to prolonged heat. 

2. Restrict exercise during the heat of the day in summer. 

3. Breed dogs in air-conditioned quarters. 

4. Crate a dog only in an open wire cage. 

5. Provide shade and cool water to dogs living in outdoor runs. 

Taken from doctordog.com


Please read up and know the signs so you wont have to go what we went through.

IF IN DOUBT PHONE YOUR VET IMEDIATELY AND START THE COOLING PROCESS AS SOON AS YOU SUSPECT HEAT STROKE, IT MAY SAVE YOUR DOGS LIFE


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Thankyou for that 


Im glad your dogs okay , I thought Jasper had heatstroke the other day when my cousin played with him in the garden ( I told him not to beacuse it was to hot ! ) and he came in heavily panting .. but within about 15 - 30 mineutes he was fine and his panting stopped

I thought he had red gums though might have just been me panicking ?
he didnt have diarrhea , didnt vomit or anything he was just panting alot and at first his breathing was quite loud but it soon calmed down and was back to normal 

but thankyou very much this is helpfull as we live in such a hot climate ( in the summer especialy ! )


----------



## Littlelab (Jul 21, 2008)

The thing is with heat stroke it happens so fast!

Glad your dog is OK too x


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info, although I am aware of this I have thought alot more about it the last few days since reading your post. It helps to keep reminding people that these things can happen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info hun, i read this on saturday and then took the dogs out sunday so i was fully prepared and i made sure both dogs had enough to drink at all times. I think i would have done this anyway BUT i dont think i'd have let Isis in the stream and dragged shila in if i hadn't read your post xx


----------



## Littlelab (Jul 21, 2008)

You are all welcome


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

well ive just spent the weekend camping in very hot weather ,the dogs have been shown ,done sim coursing and flat racing ,theve been dunked in baths after racing and ive done my best for them ,and guess what!!!!!!!!!! ive got sunstrokethere fine


----------

